# Any way to Block or Un-embed youtube videos just on the forum?



## gunch (Jul 16, 2012)

How do I configure adblock or the like to target just embedded videos on this forum and not everywhere else? 

My computer is a toaster and some threads are un-loadable for me.

Not trying to start a complaint about the Youtube spam (God knows I do it too), just want a way to read threads without my computer trying to kill itself.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 16, 2012)

I believe No-Script will remove any YouTube content for Firefox.


----------



## gunch (Jul 16, 2012)

djpharoah said:


> I believe No-Script will remove any YouTube content for Firefox.



I forgot I even had No-script.

Better futz around with it and see what happens.


----------



## Al NiCotin (Jul 16, 2012)

Try "FlashBlock" its cool when you have tons of Flash applications on one page, including youtube videos (not the html5). if you need to see a vid just launch by a click on it
You can also activate this device or not from the Flashblock icon.

Works for Chrome or Firefox

Now not speaking about lag, a bit out of subject so, I use this app called "Magic action for YouTube". Its just active inside you tube. you get a magnifying video tool + upload rate interesting options. 
[Edit] bit/rate is the reason I speak of it in fact. You can force it to your need each time you open those magnified videos


----------



## pink freud (Jul 16, 2012)

I think the latest Flash update made youtube embeds a bit screwy. They seem to "clone" an inch or so vertically, or show user text inside the embed window. Scrolling usually fixes it.


----------

